# yarn shops? Ireland



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

I am going to Ireland in Feb and want to know if there are any places to buy yarn around where we are staying. We'll be at Adare Manor, about 2 hours from Dublin. Thanks


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Try this site
http://irishknitting.wordpress.com/woolen-mills/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

May I recommend This is Knit in Dublin, very nice store and also The Constant Knitter. We were in Dublin this past Augustand visited both shops and bought yarn from them both. We also visited Adare but I do not recall any yarn shops there.


NYknitwit said:


> I am going to Ireland in Feb and want to know if there are any places to buy yarn around where we are staying. We'll be at Adare Manor, about 2 hours from Dublin. Thanks


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

NYknitwit said:


> I am going to Ireland in Feb and want to know if there are any places to buy yarn around where we are staying. We'll be at Adare Manor, about 2 hours from Dublin. Thanks


I think you'll be in Co. Limerick? There's a shop in Limerick called 'Lena's sewing & knitting centre' I havn't been there ,but I've heard they have a good selection of wool.
There's another shop called Hickeys in Limerick, but I don't rate that store here in Galway much, although the Limerick one might be better!
lt's a long way from Dublin though, & unless you are going to Dublin anyway, I wouldn't want to drive round Dublin city....
The two shops mentioned above are good yarn shops, & my favourite is 'Winnie the wool wagon' in Blackrock, but I have no idea how to get there , or where it is, as I buy from there online.
Perhaps you could google "Lena's sewing & knitting centre' in Limerick to see if it's near where you'll be staying? There's a little video tour round the shop on the website. - Have a great time anyway,and I hope the weather gets better!
(bring waterproofs!) Hilary


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness - we were at the Adare Manor in August! If you haven't been there before - you will absolutely love it! One of the best holidays we have ever had. Didn't find a knitting place there though.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

Check some of the linen shops over there. I have found yarn in them of all places. Ardee, County Louth has a lovely linen shop that has a lot of yarn. I do like going there.


----------

